# To all Oklahoma joes,highland owners,I need info on some upgrades.



## puglover1 (May 7, 2017)

Hi all:I have newly purchased,Oklahoma Joes highland smoker.I want to do additional mods,in addition to the ones from,bbq smoker mods.com. I want to replace the grates,in the cook chamber,to ones with the thickness of say Shirley fabrication smokers. Anyone have a number to  anyone producing them?I also would like to replace the wheels on the highland,to more sturdy ones,that dont wiggle around when pushed. I picked up some high temperature,black grill paint from wal mart with a sprayer addition top.I wonder if I should go ahead and repaint the firebox, a few days before firing it up.It is temp resistant,up to 1,200 degrees,or so it says.It might help prevent peeling.


----------



## hardcookin (May 7, 2017)

Season it and get smoking. Start practicing your fire management.  
With an offset smoker the firebox needs touched up every so often.


----------



## notorious q u e (May 10, 2017)

Check out bbqsmokermods.com

They have custom made OKJ mods and they're a reputable outfit.  I've personally ordered from them before and they were great .


----------

